# Minor Feature Request



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

When replaying recorded events that have been partly watched, there is a button to Resume the replay. Unfortunately, that button is not the default for this situation. It shouldn't be difficult to make the Resume button, the default for this screen. My wife and I seem to have a problem with accidently pressing the Start Over button. I agree that this is operator error, but it is an easy item to fix. And, if one presses Resume, it is a simple matter to go back to the screen and press Start Over it that is desired. The other way around isn't possible.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Amen to this...


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> Amen to this...


This has been requested before, several months ago.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Apparently, changing the default button is many man-months of programming effort.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, it's just a very low priority.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Obviously, but why not start incorporating these simple and obvious GUI changes? They could work them while waiting for the software to compile, and the 921 to reboot.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Seriously, this (as low of a priority as it is) should take 5 minutes to fix, no? Though it could take months and months to test.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

joebird said:


> Seriously, this (as low of a priority as it is) should take 5 minutes to fix, no?


Really. And why wasn't it set as the default in the first place? That seems like the most basic of usability issues.

-Chris


----------



## bushcasa (Jul 23, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> Really. And why wasn't it set as the default in the first place? That seems like the most basic of usability issues.
> 
> -Chris


Ditto. Resume is the default on the 501/521. Who knows why they went this way for the 921.

Jason


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Laziness is the real reason but their excuse might go like:

"this way whether there is a prior play or not we take the same path."

They have to check if there is a prior play to gray out the resume button, so there is no real excuse.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

Just wanted to add a "me too" to this one. Very annoying and seems like something that could be fixed and out the door as a 212a release in less than an hour.

Paul


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

Here is another me too! I don't know how many times I hit the start over button by mistake. Then I have to figure out how much of the show I already watched.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Considering how fast they managed to screw up the event delete routine, you're right - this is an easy fix.

Of course, the default will become "Erase" without any confirmation.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

rbyers said:


> When replaying recorded events that have been partly watched, there is a button to Resume the replay. Unfortunately, that button is not the default for this situation. It shouldn't be difficult to make the Resume button, the default for this screen. My wife and I seem to have a problem with accidently pressing the Start Over button. I agree that this is operator error, but it is an easy item to fix. And, if one presses Resume, it is a simple matter to go back to the screen and press Start Over it that is desired. The other way around isn't possible.


I made this suggestion on Mar 16th. It has apparently fallen off the chart. This is NOT difficult. The code to implement it is something like:

if ( Resume->Enabled )
ActiveControl = Resume;
else
ActiveControl = StartOver;

There is apparently code that already detects whether Resume is to be enabled. Shouldn't be difficult to add a couple of lines to the existing code unit.


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

me as well, pretty please! before the 921 i hada 510 with [Resume] as the default and my brain is (still) programmed that way from that DishDVR First Impression.


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

I hope they PLEASE wait until they fix the stupid can't move your cursor off Resume button on a Protected Event bug before they add this feature! Otherwise we won't have a way to erase protected programs!

...Lance


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

That problem was fixed in L215. Is it now broken again? I'll check mine agian but do remember it defaulting to "Resume" if it was previously played. 

It may be a situation were sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. I've seen this happen when watching a live program in pause mode you'll get a warning if you attempt to change the channel however sometimes it allows you the change the channel anyways.


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't ever recall it being fixed, from the day I got the box. It seems like every generation of DVR they come out with they take away some rather obvious features.

And on that vein (this DOES fall into the category of sometimes (but rarely) it works and sometimes it doesn't, how about if the receiver actually remembered what event the cursor was last on in the event list and just took you there automatically when you hit DVR? This is typically the behavior I want--I usually watch a show until the end, erase it, and then move up to the next most recent. I am usually between 1 and 2 months behind in the regular season and it is a real pain to have to go all the way down in the event list every time I hit DVR.

...Lance


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> No, it's just a very low priority.


But taking an extra $5.99 for providing OTA guide data that's a priority!


----------



## DaveSwartz (Jan 25, 2003)

I suspect that many more problems would be fixed and more simple improvements would be made if the programming team were actually 921 users. This is a good example of outsourcing not working best.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

DaveSwartz said:


> I suspect that many more problems would be fixed and more simple improvements would be made if the programming team were actually 921 users. This is a good example of outsourcing not working best.


Wouldn't it be great if they viewed the code as open source, then they could get us customers to fix their problems for free. It works for Red Hat and the rest of the Linix crowd.  I bet there is more software talent out here than inside Charlie's engineering cubicle.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

kckucera said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they viewed the code as open source, then they could get us customers to fix their problems for free. It works for Red Hat and the rest of the Linix crowd.  *I bet there is more software talent out here than inside Charlie's engineering cubicle.*


 Truth - as many threads of programming discussion from 2004 show.


----------



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

this is also an obvious minor feature request. what a strange default they chose. sheesh...


----------

